# Score That Buck - Win!!!!



## slbeasley (May 26, 2006)

*Link failure*

The link is not working.


----------



## desertgrowler (Jul 19, 2006)

take the ; off the end
I say 119 1/8


----------



## slbeasley (May 26, 2006)

*Link works now*

I'd say 124 3/4


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

114 7/8" 

Darrel


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

I will say 132 and 3/8


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

136 gross

133 net


----------



## dunlap6 (Jul 4, 2007)

*score*

154 1/4


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

123 1/8


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*I think Darrel has it*

Darrel has 114 7/8 And I think that is about right so make mine 115 later Clyde


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

127


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

132 2/8"


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

126 3/8

:wink:


----------



## casador74 (May 16, 2007)

*score*

130 1/4 :darkbeer:


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

117 1/4


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

125 1/2


----------



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

144"


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

129 3/8


----------



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Score*

I guess 113 2/8


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

128 3/4"


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Estimate*

I would say he is near 141 4/8" 

I think with his head turned he looks a little smaller then he really is. :wink:

Junkie


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*score*

134 1/8"


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

*score*

142 6/8 gross:embara:


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Score*

157 and 3/8.

I have a 149 on the wall that looks just like him.

Arrow


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

136 2/8


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*gross score*

139 3/8ths


----------



## Misslououtdoors (Jun 8, 2007)

144 1/8


----------



## BearBait13 (Jun 22, 2007)

152


----------



## 3ddaddy (May 19, 2007)

138 7/8


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

116 4/8


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

hmmm....136 3/8


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

gross 131 3/8


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

132 3/8


----------



## FultonCtyHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

poorman said:


> 132 3/8


No fair, I already had that in an earlier post!! :wink:


----------



## cantwaittilOct1 (Aug 26, 2003)

136 1/4


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

134 5/8


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

120 3/8


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*score gross*

148 3/8


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

gross score of 153 5/8


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

129 5/8


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

128 0/8". Looks like a neat program/web site!


----------



## FRIENDSHIP (Mar 14, 2006)

136 1/8"


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

126 7/8


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

129 7/8


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

142 5/8"


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

123 6/8


----------



## MartinMan18 (Jul 31, 2006)

118 5/8


----------



## Bubbahoyt (Feb 27, 2004)

135 3/8


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

128 3/8 inches 

The program Looks solid and a great asset to anyones arsenal of tricks to help them in the field.


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

117 4/8s

Great site.............


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

127 1/8


----------



## mwbowhunter (Feb 4, 2007)

i dont see a contest button


----------



## gmcman (Sep 9, 2004)

137 3/8


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

131 1/8


----------



## Guilk47 (Sep 5, 2005)

133 3/8


----------



## hunt'n_nut (Sep 8, 2005)

132 1/4


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

ill say 133, very cool website!!


----------



## mwbowhunter (Feb 4, 2007)

131 6/8 is my guess


----------



## Roverfan (Jun 9, 2006)

*guess*

tough angle! I'd hafta say 128 3/8 but thats w/o a good look @ spread


----------



## azhuntr58 (Jul 27, 2004)

I dont know it is a tough angle but I think 125 is just about right:wink:


----------



## So.OH_bowhunter (Aug 5, 2004)

neat looking product you guys have.
I'd guess 122


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

124 3/8


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

124 3/8"


----------



## Ewolf (Apr 22, 2005)

132 5/8"


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

111 1/8


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am gonna go with 130 3/8 gross.


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

*i would say,.....*

128 6/8":wink:


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

*hmmmmmm*

137 maybe?!?!?!


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

This is all I get on the last page...no contest

http://www.gametraxx.com/tour.aspx


----------



## Lmbhngr (Oct 27, 2004)

*Well...*

120"


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

steve-o said:


> This is all I get on the last page...no contest
> 
> http://www.gametraxx.com/tour.aspx




Look at the bottom right hand corner of the picture it says Contest


----------



## Bownarow (Oct 6, 2006)

129 7/8"


----------



## Revival (Feb 21, 2005)

128 7/8 gross


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

131 2/8 is my guess


----------



## apexsmoke (Jun 9, 2006)

129 6/8" gross


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

115 1/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

You all are too good!! Just a few more weeks.....


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd say 127 3/8


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

*deer size*

170 & 1/8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no just kidding!

the deer might make 110, but im going to say it's only about 108 7/8


----------



## kosy1993 (Nov 17, 2005)

*I'm in*

124 7/8


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

hunt'n_nut said:


> 132 1/4


I already guessed 132 2/8" :wink:

I suppose it was never made clear - what happens to duplicate entries or ties at the end? All ties are winners?

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## brianNGA (Apr 14, 2007)

*gross score*

136-1/8"


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

147 6/8"


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

127 6/8


----------



## Crazy Coot (Apr 12, 2007)

143 5/8


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

134 6/8


----------



## XRING11 (Jun 6, 2006)

128 7/8


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Byron said:


> I already guessed 132 2/8" :wink:
> 
> I suppose it was never made clear - what happens to duplicate entries or ties at the end? All ties are winners?
> 
> ...



Don't matter I already won with my posted score


----------



## goat buster (Jul 24, 2007)

kravguy said:


> 129 5/8


135 4/8


----------



## jasonchambers (Dec 11, 2006)

i will say 138


----------



## hackykid (Jul 29, 2007)

128 and 5/8


----------



## FloridaHunter99 (Jun 9, 2006)

*hmmm*

134 3/8..Floridahunter99


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

132 1/2


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I did not read through this to see if someone allready posted it if so sorry 131 3/8 .


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

140-5/8


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

119-7/8


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

129 4/8"


----------



## deer_hunt'n (Mar 10, 2005)

138 :wink:


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

104 gross


----------



## Twisted0042 (Jan 31, 2007)

132 7/8


----------



## HMSChuck (May 20, 2006)

*Gross score.*

131 5/8


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

Byron said:


> I already guessed 132 2/8" :wink:
> 
> I suppose it was never made clear - what happens to duplicate entries or ties at the end? All ties are winners?
> 
> ...


Good Question

If the Closest Score is a Tie....I will award both as Winners and each will get a One Year Membership to be apart of _Team _GameTraxx. Thanks and good luck!!

Jason Jacob
GameTraxx, Inc


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

118 3/4

Buckmark


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

137 1/8


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

I'll guess 122" 7/8


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

141 3/8


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*Buck*

123 3/8


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

133 7/8


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

130


----------



## jarley77 (Jan 22, 2007)

138 5/8 ths


----------



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

141


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll say 127 1/2


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

120-4/8


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

*My Guess*

I actually guessed each H, G, Spread credit and MB and came up with 115 4/8"


----------



## Stormy_NY (Dec 6, 2005)

155 1/4


----------



## dogg3250 (Aug 16, 2006)

127 1/8


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

122 3/8


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

125


----------



## ninept (Mar 2, 2007)

126 1/8


----------



## jgregoire687 (Dec 28, 2006)

134 3/8


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

131 3/4


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

127 5/8"


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

125 1/8


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

128 5/8


----------



## HUNTERMAGNUM (Dec 7, 2003)

127 2/8


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Nov 24, 2004)

My guess is 130 1/8


----------



## Bowhunr (Nov 16, 2003)

142 3/8


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

125 3/8


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

117 5/16


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*winner*

What was the score and who won???????
Inquiring minds, and I want to know :cocktail:


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

I just went thru the guided tour. Didn't see no buck so they must have taken it off, just saw a cute blonde but I bet I could score her rack alot easier :wink:


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Great minds*

Hey, see we are on the same team, and also think alike :darkbeer: Going to be a good year :cocktail:


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Contest Is Closed*

Contest is now closed. I will start reviewing scores and finding out who stuck the score. I think there may be a person who nailed it. I will review tonight and post the winner(s) on Friday! Thanks for participating!

Hunt Hard....Hunt Smart

Jason


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

ssfr2006 said:


> Contest is now closed. I will start reviewing scores and finding out who stuck the score. I think there may be a person who nailed it. I will review tonight and post the winner(s) on Friday! Thanks for participating!
> 
> Hunt Hard....Hunt Smart
> 
> Jason


*How about telling us the score in the meantime? :wink:

Thanks,
Byron *


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

congrates to the winner...........


----------



## grass (Jan 22, 2004)

*score*

I'm gonna say 145 5/8 . too late but wonder if I'm close.


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Score*

I am looking at all the scores....will be back in a minute.


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Winner*

Man...this was a tough one to score. There were alot of close scores...I have decided to award the TOP 4 Positions. 
The Official Score of the Buck was *136 5/8*. This makes the winners below:

*First Place (1/4 Difference)*
*Ultramax (136 3/8)*

*Tie for Second (3/8 Difference)*
*Keyman (136 1/4)
CaintWaitTilOct1 (136 1/4)
DuckDawg (137)*

This was great scoring!! Winners...please PM me and I will send you your FREE 1 Year Membership to GameTraxx. Congrats!!

Remember this fall...hunt hard...but hunt SMART! Be a student of the woods and water!

Jason Jacob
[email protected]
GameTraxx, Inc.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Excellent! thank you!


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

congrats Ultramax

COOL< thanks for the 4 positions


----------



## cantwaittilOct1 (Aug 26, 2003)

Thank you very much.


----------



## ssfr2006 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Get Ready!!!*

Get ready...we just added some AWESOME features...we will do a celebration contest Thursday!! The upgrades are incredible!!! Go and take the guided tour!!

JJ


----------

